# Abady Basic Granular



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

info removed ... viewed as spam


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Whats the point of all this? You have been doing a lot of just copy and pasting Abady's promotional material and labels. I had much rather just see you discuss them. From now on, lets just stick to discussions.

This is getting real close to being SPAM.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry about that, I won't post any more hard to find info. My grand finale was going to be the Maintenance Raw formula which I picked up but I won't share the ingredients. I want to share the info, but not if it is viewed as spam. Doesn't matter anyway I guess, the way people view things, Marigold flowers and Berries will always be more acceptable than something like undefatted beef liver.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Everytime I read about abady its got by~ products (which they claim are good by products)(how can their be good by products) lardin it and the fat content is high. I don't think this is a good quality food for dogs.:frown:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

claybuster said:


> Sorry about that, I won't post any more hard to find info.


I don't mind info. I love info. You can give all the info you want to in a discussion. What I am objecting to is the pictures of bags/cans and promotional material. 



> My grand finale was going to be the Maintenance Raw formula which I picked up but I won't share the ingredients. I want to share the info, but not if it is viewed as spam.


Giving info is great, just do it in your own words. The more info the better. Don't copy and paste pictures of promotional material. Companies pay for advertising space on this board.



> Doesn't matter anyway I guess, the way people view things, Marigold flowers and Berries will always be more acceptable than something like undefatted beef liver.


Hehe, now thats just being silly. :smile: We are just questioning what undefatted beef liver is. I have never seen that term in at least 8 years of closely following dog foods.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

SPAM? Now is that rawmeat, muscle meat, organs, undefatted inners? It's not bad fried real hard on toasted bread with mustard. hehehe


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

honestly, the only reason I havent even considered Abady is because they're too secretive (like others have said). You can see the EVO ingredients on the natura site same goes for others. Its kind of odd that they wouldn't post the ingredients of their oh-so-awesome food for everyone to see.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

claybuster said:


> Sorry about that, I won't post any more hard to find info.


Why is information on their food so hard to find anyway? Does anyone else find this a bit fishy?



claybuster said:


> My grand finale was going to be the Maintenance Raw formula which I picked up but I won't share the ingredients.


I'd actually love to read the info on this, I'm curious. 



claybuster said:


> I want to share the info, but not if it is viewed as spam.


Share the info in words, not by copying their bags and posting them. I don't think it's a big deal, but I can see where a moderator might feel it's "advertising" and therefore needs to be paid for. Makes sense to me, anyway.



claybuster said:


> Doesn't matter anyway I guess, the way people view things, Marigold flowers and Berries will always be more acceptable than something like undefatted beef liver.


You're being silly here. No one is bashing your undefatted beef liver, it's just weird that no other dog food words it like that, and if you google the term, it's pretty much all Abady stuff that comes up, and nothing expalins it. I'm curious if Abady doesn't even explain what this stuff is, why you seem to have it all figured out? But that's for another topic. In fact, I'll take that question to the other thread when I have a minute.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> Share the info in words, not by copying their bags and posting them. I don't think it's a big deal, but I can see where a moderator might feel it's "advertising" and therefore needs to be paid for. Makes sense to me, anyway.


It's a lot easier just to scan it. Writing it down then typing it out again is too much for me. No big whoop.


----------

